# Exhaust for 2005 sentra 1.8s special edition



## LilJersey (Jun 27, 2005)

i have the new special edition sentra and was wondering whats a good muffler tip to put on it? im lookin for something that will have a nice deep sound. and what are some good websites for buying parts for my car?

thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you should go to the sentra section and read around in the QG18DE engine forum


----------

